# Rv Screen Door Handle



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

New type of handle http://www.rvscreendoorhandle.com/index.html


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I looks like a toilet handle.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Neat but man that shipping will kill you....I don't think he can retire and move to Bermuda but he may get a few bucks out of his idea.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

My last trailer, a 1991 Award, did not have a normal 'handle' latch, just a couple of magnet latches, so all you had to do was push or pull the door and it would open. These magnets were on both sides of the screen door so it would attach to the trailer door when open and to the door frame when closed. The screen door also had an inside bar that went across the door as well. It was a lot easier than the standard latch handles now.

I am going to see if I can do the conversion next spring.

The magnet latches were available at the local RV store.


----------

